# Here is some info on Rashard Griffith



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=AKY

There is a picture of him in there to, and maybe he might not be that bad he look pretty big to me and had good numbers.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks for the link.


I've been looking at the Magic's draft picks and I'm just not impressed. Hopefully they will give them all a shot to make the team and cut them all after training camp or maybe sign one of 'em to a one year deal


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I am just dissapointed in Gabe, I never thought he could be this dumb. He passed on Qyntel Woods who was said to be the next Tracy McGrady. He could have been great traid bait and we could have picked up some kind of Stromile Swift and something else type of deal and be able to keep Mike Miller. Now, Mike is probably still being shopped around!

Gabe is such a genius..


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

If Woods is so good, why did 20 teams pass on him? He is said to be the next McGrady, but that doesn't mean he will be. He has a lot of problems going on and I think that will hurt him in his career.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah Jon did make some weird picks and trades. I was extatic when I hear they got Curtis and then shocked he was traded. 

But don't lose hope, Griffith is a GOD in the forigen league he plays in, and I think he has good size. And the other center Kasun I hear can run. And I think the reason the Magic trade the centers like Doleac, Haywood, now Brochardt is because they can't run to be honest with you. I think Jon wants centers that can run the court like Hunter and Andrew. 
I know your saying what about Ewing, but they got him for a leader and to teach Tracy and motivate him, not to run the court.

And Humphrey is a economic move, hey he is a cheaper version of Outlaw the way I look at it. They are both small 4's that really hustle so think of it that way.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I'm not mad about the Curtis Borchardt trade at all, actually in the long run it'll probably payoff because I keept my thought that Curtis would be just another white stiff like Michael Doleac or Chris Mihm and I have like 21 Magic fans on my aim buddy list most of them were thinking the same as me.

It's great to see Ryan Humphrey is willing to take a dive to save the ball and everything and we've heard comparison that he's like Bo Outlaw or a bigger Darell Armstrong. We'll just see..

Rashad Griffith seems promising but let's remember the NBA is much more elite then the foreigh league. He's mature though, and that's the improtant thing. His body is not one of a rookie either, not bad.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if Griffith will be playing for the Magic next season, or if he is still going to play in another country?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Griffith is set to play with us but still has to get a contract, he isn't a rookie like the media said so the contract won't be the normal procedure or whatever. The Orlando sentinel says that he might even be our starting center and finally getting Horace Grant back at his usual position at PF. Here's our probable linuep according to the Orlando sentinel: 

Starters


PG Grant Hill: After three surgeries to his left ankle, he finally should heal and become an excellent setup man for McGrady.


SG Tracy McGrady: He continues his climb toward the top of the league, strengthening his hold on the top-five status he earned last season.


SF Mike Miller: After a summer as the subject of trade talks, he returns to complete the trio of perimeter scorers.


PF Horace Grant: He returns for a final season with the assurance that there will be a center to play alongside him.


C Rashard Griffith: Don't expect any miracles from this 27-year-old rookie, but he takes a pay cut to leave Europe and join the Magic.

The bench


PG Darrell Armstrong: He finally moves back to the role he was intended to play all along -- a spark plug off the bench.


SF Pat Garrity: He moves back into a reserve role but still carves a spot as a late-game shooter.


PF/SF Ryan Humphrey: The rookie isn't ready to start, but his energy and toughness gives the team a boost off the bench.


PF/C Steven Hunter: Should be able to start showing the promise the Magic expected.


PF Charles Oakley: Although past his prime, he signs as a free agent to provide some toughness around the basket.


PG Jacque Vaughn: Signs as a low-budget free agent to provide insurance in case Hill doesn't recover.


SG/SF Monty Williams: Returns with another one-year deal to give them a steady hand.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Where is this guy?*

 we could use him... And where is that other foreign player we drafted? Are they both still overseas?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Where is this guy?*



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> we could use him... And where is that other foreign player we drafted? Are they both still overseas?


I think Griffith blew his chance last year. Mario Kasun is the other guy. He played decent in camps and showed some potential. I wouldnt be surprised to see him on Orlando's roster next season.


----------

